# New Member question



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a new member. First I want to say what a great forum this is. I am about to get a 28BHS. I would like to know what your thoughts are on towing it with a 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi. I have a 3.92 rear end with the 20 inch wheels. Dodge says my max GTW is 8850. I know that all depends on what and who you have in the truck. According to the specs of the TT fully loaded can only be 7000. Do you think I will have any problems towing with a 1500?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Brian,

Congrats on your choice of TT's. Can't say you could've of made a better choice.









Your post doesn't indicate what type of hitch set-up you'll be using. I know from experience that can make a big difference. Look through the other posts for info. on Equal-i-zer and Reese comments. These are good quality options and will eliminate most, if not all, of the potential towing concerns. As for your TV itself, you have a good motor, good gear ratio and plenty of GVWR (and presumably GCWR as well). I don't see where you should have any problem. Of course, staying alert and prepared can't be substituted for by ANY set-up.

Good luck and have fun,

Greg


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. The dealer has included the hitch in the price but it was just with the friction type sway control. I am going to have them put a dual cam type on instead, as for the weight distibution is one brand better than another. I figured they all work on the same principle. Are there some brands I need to stay away from.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,

As far as weight distribution, if you buy the reese straight line system, you will get the weight distribution bars, hitch head and dual cam. Best way to go if you are starting fresh with the hitch system IMO.

I hear that hemi is a good engine for towing.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Some dealers say they don't sell the "Straight line" hitch, so then just ask for the Reese/Draw-Tite Trunnion WD Hitch, and a Dual Cam HP sway control. It is the same thing. Reese just bundled them into one package and called it a Straight line.

Reese and Draw-Tite are owned by the same parent company, and therefore most of the products are identicle.

The Equalizer is also a good choice, though I have no experience with it personally.

Welcome to the forum, and good luck.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian several of us here tow the 28' with a 1500 truck. I can say after a 900 mile trip with ours that my Av 1500 did just fine.  I have the 4.10 rear end, but even then it did fine. You may not fly up the hills but you won't be going 25MPH either. Having an add on transmission cooler is a good idea depending on the size of the one in your truck. Watch your trans temp and have a good maintenance routine for it and I think you'll be fine. I would suggest taking your setup and getting it weighed, I did the first day I had mine, and on our next trip I plan to weigh it again with everything loaded in it as well as a full crew of people.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm an Equal-i-zer fan.

Y-Guy...I don't like the way your avatar is staring at me. Did you retire the flag?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Y-Guy...I don't like the way your avatar is staring at me. Did you retire the flag?


Flag back sir


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok I am going to go with the reese staight line hitch. The next question which one? I am getting the 28BHS with dry tongue weight of 560. So should I go with the 800 or the 1200?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian when I bought our hitch I opted for a large one so I could keep it should I upgrade to a larger trailer, and now that I have the 28' I'm happy I did. Generally speaking a larger one are okay to go with and gives you the option to move up, I wouldn't go any higher though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The tongue on my 26RS is 600#, and I have the 800# bars.

Steve, Senior member now?









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Steve is trying to catch up to me!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've given up all hope of trying to catch up with Steve. I just don't have that much energy in my fingers.









Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just want to know when you switch over to advanced member, 235 posts and counting, oh, maybe this one will do it. kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG Senior? I think its time for me to shut up! This place is bloody addictive! Senior my... Where do I get my discount card


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for all of your reply's. Looks like I am picking up my new 28bhs this Saturday. I am getting the Reese Staight Line 800 and Prodigy brake controller. I can not wait.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal! Take your time on the PDI and most of all HAVE FUN!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I just want to know when you switch over to advanced member, 235 posts and counting, oh, maybe this one will do it. kirk


I think 250 is the magic number. Of course Steve and Pete are the pathfinders in this journey.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I think 250 is the magic number. Of course Steve and Pete are the pathfinders in this journey.


Pathfinder sounds better than Senior! LOL Then again I found a grey hair this weekend and flipped out, I mean I may be losing my hair by GREY!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's because no one in this house will talk to me anymore, so I need you people!







(ok, not counting my wife!)

Kids are off doing their own thing now, which leaves me with lots of time to kill. Hanging out with parents isn't cool anymore. (do they still say "cool?")

The more you post, the higher you climb. Mine never changes, so I don't even know!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y-Guy, Can you slow down your dancer, he has too much energy.









I will be picking up my new 28BHS this Friday. Can't wait to hook up and get it going. I have my lists ready for the PDI, sent a copy to the dealer. Have my list of Mods to start this weekend.

I may not get to the 250 mark like you guys, but you are entertaining to observe. Makes logging on that much more fun.

Come on Friday....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey what can I say its an active Y ready to Mod the Outbacka and go camping!

Now the question of the day hurricane is what will be your first mod to the Outback?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hurricane plumber...

You sound like the guy I needed tonight! A plumber...I'm not! I was sweating copper pipe all over the basement trying to get my wife's new Jacuuzi tub going. Next thing I know, the water heater valve sprung a leak!








I just finished working, and all is dry...so far! Only took 4 trips to the home center!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I was sweating copper pipe all over the basement trying to get my wife's new Jacuuzi tub going. Next thing I know, the water heater valve sprung a leak!


Man I'm glad I'm not the only one that causes more problems when I try to do something like that. This past weekend I was weed eating and the line hit the PVC pipe for irrigation water and OMG it was like I hit a pocket of oil. Good thing the valve was close, normally it would have been a trip to Lowe's but I still had parts from when the fence guys split the same pipeline wide open.

One step forward... two steps back.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Weedeaters eating the wrong things, and plumbing leaks, you guys have had it rough.









I hear ya on the leaks. It never fails, do a neat job, check it all over, crank on the water and bang, a small geiser somewhere.

Fortunately the weather here has only just brought out the weed killing machine. The bride wanted to try it once, after cutting up the siding on the garage, she now observes.

Been getting all of my trade-in paperwork around, double checking all of the hitch parts, doubling up at work to get out Friday, man, I am beat and the new rig is not even home yet. Can't wait for Friday's pickup at dealer.

Probably first MOD will deal with the batteries, second trip out is dry for Memorial day, need to get through the long weekend.

Happy fixing...


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

Personaly you have the engine I would love to have but hastely bought a Durango before I knew the new ones were coming out with the HEMI. My durango has 4.7l with 3.55 gears and I am pulling the 28BHS. Have been able to not only hang with the others in our group who has larger engines and the 3.92 and 3.73 gears, but even cause them to stand amazed at what it has done already. However I am replaceing the 3.55 gears for the 3.90 gears next Tuesday just to be safe that I am not putting to much stress on the engine and tranny. From what I know about the Hemi it is more engine than you will need for this camper. What I would recommend is find someone with the Hemi who also might have the 3.55 gears and see if they are pulling anything comparable, this may save you alot of gas money in the long run. It is definetly what I will be buying when the money becomes available. Good Luck.


----------

